# Christmas is covered with new Kenwood Black Edition Pro dash cam



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

New limited-edition 4K Kenwood dash cam kit adds extra value and technology
Award-winning camera packaged with everything a driver needs to ensure coverage whether driving, stopped or parked
Innovative high-tech protection for cars fitted with stop-start systems
Black Edition Pro includes 128GB SD card, carry case and smart hardwire kit
Perfect Christmas gift, priced at just £259
A limited series dash camera with an innovative 'stop-start friendly' system is set to hit the market just in time for the festive rush.








Kenwood has released details of its first ever special edition model, based on its award-winning DRV-A601W but with even more value and improved technology.

In addition to an SD card with a class-leading 128GB capacity and an exclusive carry case, the Kenwood Black Edition Pro package also includes a new intelligent wiring kit which ensures modern cars with stop-start systems are protected when they are stationary in traffic.

Many cars built in the last decade will automatically shut off the engine when the car stops to save fuel and improve emissions performance. However, the voltage drop in the car's electrical system can fool a dash cam into thinking the ignition has been switched off or the battery is going flat, so it will automatically cut out to preserve power.

This can happen multiple times in a journey, leaving the car unprotected by video if there is an incident while it is stationary. To prevent this happening, the new Kenwood smart wiring kit includes a sensor which delays switching the camera off to ensure the camera remains 'on guard' when the car is in traffic. The kit also works perfectly with hybrid and fully electric cars.

Once the vehicle is parked and locked, the kit also allows the camera to carry on recording to capture footage of any parking knocks or criminal activity. The Kenwood's sophisticated electronics will automatically monitor the car's battery to ensure it always has sufficient power, turning itself off if the voltage drops below a certain level.

The camera itself is one of the most sophisticated on the dash cam market, with full 4K Ultra High Definition image capture capability from an 8.3 megapixel lens. The Black Edition Pro package also includes a polarising filter, which uses the same technology as high-end sunglasses to to ensure clear, reflection-free image capture even in bright sunlight.

The camera also has a built-in 3.0" LCD touch screen display to ensure it is simple to control and monitor within the car. It can also connect to a dedicated smartphone app using its built-in Wi-Fi to make downloading and viewing footage simple and quick.

The footage itself is among the highest quality available from a dash cam, and automatically 'stamped' with GPS speed and location information in addition to the time and date.

The camera is fixed securely to the windscreen, but can easily be removed from a magnetic mount and be safely stored in its own protective carry case.

As well as offering the latest technology and 4K footage quality, the Kenwood Black Edition Pro also gives buyers exceptional value for money by packaging the 'must have' items together. An optional rear camera can be added for an additional £59.95 to give all-round protection.

The Black Edition is available exclusively from Volkswagen, SEAT, Skoda, and VW Commercial Vehicle dealers, or direct online from www.kenwoodshop.co.uk.

The package includes:

4k Ultra High Definition Dash Cam with 8.3 megapixel lens, polarising filter, 3.0" LCD touch screen display, built in Wi-Fi, GPS and G-Sensor
Custom Carry Case
Magnetic camera mount for easy removal from bracket
Super High Speed 128GB U3 SD card
Stop-Start ProInstall Kit


----------

